# ND that barks?????



## posmlady (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes I did say she barks!!! Is this a normal thing? Our did she just learn out from dogs? I need to try and get out on video, its cute.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Would love to hear it for sure!
When does she do it?
One of my old girls barks at grain time. like "Back off! This is MY space!"


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How funny! I'm guessing she did learn it from the dogs.


----------



## posmlady (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes its usually at grain time. It's sounds like woof woof. But she will do it when you're just out there walking around. She was barking at my mom earlier while she was playing queen of the hill. I just tried to get it on video tonight, but she was to interested in the light to really bark. I'll try again tomorrow. I guess I'll post on youtube and put link here.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a wether who screams and sound like a little child being tortured . I have no idea why he does this. Goats are crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

My doe Oreo barks....... And all four of my bucks! It is so funny! LOL! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

